# Laptop mit HiFi Anlage verbinden



## Kurt Cobain (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Wie kann ich meine Laptop mit einer Philips FWm37 Anlage verbinden,
dass ich die Musik, die auf dem Laptop  ist auf der Anlage hören kann.

Die Anlage hat hinten 2 Anschlüsse, rot und weiß

Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen.



Gruß


----------



## AngstHab (29. Dezember 2007)

Denk mal, das die 2 Anschlüsse Chinch-Stecker sind, dann brauchste so ein Kabel!

mfg AngstHab


----------



## KyriosTheristis (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich nehme mal an dein Laptop hat einen 3.5mm Klinken Ausgang.
Wenn du nun so etwas hast: http://www.pearl.de/images/large/pe3804_2_2.jpg
Dann könntest du das verbinden und das sollte eigentlich klappen 

//Edit: Ach zu spät :'(


----------



## Kurt Cobain (29. Dezember 2007)

danke......

Hab diesen Laptop: Targa Traveller 1561 X2

geht es mit dem?


Gruß


----------



## Maik (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

wenn die Soundkarte einen Ausgang besitzt, ist es auch mit diesem Laptop möglich.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (29. Dezember 2007)

Ähm
muss ich am Laptop dann beim Mikrofon-eingang oder beim Kopfhörer-eingang das Kabel reinstecken?

Gruß


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

natürlich in die Kopfhörerbuchse, Du willst doch, dass die Lalla da rauskommt 

LG


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Januar 2008)

Bei der Mikrofonbuchse geht's rein, bei der Kopfhörerbuchse kommt's raus (die ist meistens grün).

Ansonsten: mehr als nix hören, kannste bei sowas nicht.


----------

